# Duda con el reset de 7490 (contador BCD)



## estrike182 (Abr 2, 2010)

El 7460 es un contador BCD, y mi duda es que si necesito que llegue por ejemplo al 4 
(0101) mande una señal alcontador para que se resetee y vuelva a 0 (0000) 
los pines que he leido por ahy son 2 y 3.
Que debo hacerle a esos pines paa que resetee? 
Vi por hay que hay que conectarles un capacitor y una resistencia pero a eso se le aplica una señal para el reset ? oh orientenme un poquito mas porfavor..


Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

Debes colocar algo que te de una salida "Alto" ante la condición de que aparezca en la salida del 7460 "0101"
Busca que compuerta lógica puede hacer esa función.


----------



## estrike182 (Abr 2, 2010)

Y esa señal Alto lo mando a los pines 2 y 3 o no  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

estrike182 dijo:


> Y esa señal Alto lo mando a los pines 2 y 3 o no  ?


El pin de "Reset" es uno solo.

Supongo que los pines a los que te refieres (2 y 3) son las salidas del contador, si son *"Salidas"* ¿ Que cosa *NO* puedes hacer con ellas ? 

Aquí es donde debes comenzar a emplear las neuronas.


----------



## MGustavo (Abr 2, 2010)

En un contador, además de las entradas Síncronas (dependen del clock), tenemos las entradas Asíncronas (no dependen del clock). PRES' y CLR', comillas porque se activan por bajo generalmente.

Estas entradas cumplen dos funciones:


Inicializar
Es donde se utilizan el capacitor y la resistencia en determinada configuración, dependiendo en qué estado queremos que inicie nuestro contador (sólo al inicio).


Modificar el Módulo del contador
Modificar el número de cuentas que puede realizar. Si por ejemplo queremos que el contador BCD cuente hasta 6, tomamos de las salidas la combinación que corresponda a dicho estado, e implementamos el circuito de reset con compuertas.

Saludos!


----------



## estrike182 (Abr 2, 2010)

Fogonazo, o me explique mal o nose.. 
Lo que quiero decir en un datashet sale que el pin 2 y 3 son los master reset, ahy debo mandarle una señal alto para que resetee al contador ? 
O solo a una, pero la cosa es que si debo mandarle una señal alto ..

Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 2, 2010)

Efectivamente... ambos pines deben recibir un pulso alto para que el contador resetee a cero


----------



## estrike182 (Abr 2, 2010)

Gracias esa era la respuesta que buscaba.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 19, 2010)

Y para que sirven los pines 6 y 7 del 7490???
Son reset??
o que funcion desempeñan??


----------



## Arturo g (Abr 28, 2010)

pues nomas las salidas A, B, C del 7490 juntalas con dos compuertas or y la salida de la or mandala a una entrada de una compueta and y la otra entrada de la and la pegas a la salida D de la 7490, y ya pues la salida de la and la mandas a los cuatro resets que tienen que estar aterrizados con resistencias, y pues asi te va a resetear cada que halla un numero mas grande que 4, osea que va a llegar hasta 4


----------



## herm (Oct 29, 2012)

tengo un contador de 0 a 99 quisiera saber como resetear manualmente con un botón los contadores y ponerlos en 0, gracias de antemano.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola herm

Para restablecer a cero ese contador de 0 a 99 debes hacer nivel alto las entradas de control R01(2) y R02(3) de ambos contadores 7490. 
Puesto que no se conoce tu circuito no se puede opinar más.
Comprimelo y adjúntalo para poder sugerir algo más quizá mejor.

Los números entre parentesis son el número de PIN.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JulioCFIEE (Oct 31, 2012)

haber brother, esta mi referencia 

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/82082/ETC/7490.html


MR1 y MR2 : ambos normalmente van puenteados, osea unidos... 

cuando MR1  y MR2 estan en ALTO o 1  Logico, estos nos dan salida  en Q0 - Q4 = L (low) osea BAJO... en otras palabras las *salidas cambian a 0. *

y cuando MR1 y MR2 estan en BAJO o 0 Logico, estas salidas empiezan con el conteo, 

entonces si queremos hacer un "RESET" tenemos que primero  darle un MR1=MR2=1 para que cambien a "cero" y luego MR1 = MR2 = 0 para que active el conteo, asi se reinicia y empieza a contar denuevo...

tenemos que mantener MR1 = MR2= 0 para cuente libremente

OJO: 
MS1 o MS2 o los dos tienen que estar en 0 o BAJO, ya que si MS1 = MS2 = 1, independiente de como estan conectados MR1 y MR2, estos te daran una salida 1001, osea un "9" en la salida...

MR = Master Reset (salidas a 0 cuando esta activo o 1 logico)
MS = Mastet Set (salidas en SET, osea 1001 o 9 decimal, cuando esta activo 1 logico), da salida 9 porque es un contador UP de 0 - *9*, no quiero decir que siempre un MS activo dara 9 o 1001 en todos los CI (circuitos integrados)



herm dijo:


> tengo un contador de 0 a 99 quisiera saber como resetear manualmente con un botón los contadores y ponerlos en 0, gracias de antemano.



ahora que ya sabemos donde hacer el RESET lo que tienes que usar es una resistencia PULL DOWN o PULL UP

ya que en este caso necesitamos solo dar un "PULSO ALTO" osea de un 0 pase a un 1 y regrese a 0, a la vez necesitamos mantener el 0, usamos un resistencia pull down

http://www.obsoletos.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/switch-pulldown-500x248.jpg

puedes reeemplazar el switch con un button... espero te sirva...


----------



## jomistar (Nov 2, 2012)

Bueno amigos yo diseñe un contador de 1- 10000 números con un reset incluido, coloco una imagen como guia si gustan pueden escribirme a *políticas@delforo.com* y les envío el simulador y el circuito ensamblado funcionando. Pueden observar los pines y sus conexiones.

Hasta pronto

Jomistar


*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## Luis144 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Hola* a todos, pido ayuda para reseetear circuito que va del 0 al 70, y nuevamente debe comenzar a contar, pero se queda en 70 y no reseetea, aca les brindo una imagen y el archivo de proteus (uso proteus 8).

Disculpen por el manejo de proteus, soy nuevo en la ectronica digital de igual manera usando proteus.

Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Oct 28, 2014)

Buenos días.



Para un Contador  que cuente de 0 hasta 70, únicamente es necesario añadir un puerta And de 4 entradas.

Tres entradas se utilizan para detectar el 7 del segundo Contador y la otra entrada detectará que el primer contador esté en 1, la salida de la And se utiliza para resetear los Contadores.

En realidad se reseteará cuando llegue a 71, pero esta situación no se visualizará ya que esa transición es muy rápida.




Sal U2


----------



## Luis144 (Oct 28, 2014)

Muchas gracias miguelus! ha ido de maravilla ahora lo analizaré para ver su funcionamiento.


----------



## jhvallejog (May 12, 2016)

herm dijo:


> tengo un contador de 0 a 99 quisiera saber como resetear manualmente con un botón los contadores y ponerlos en 0, gracias de antemano.



Hola, de acuerdo a lo que mencionaste de la necesidad de realizar un Reset manual utilizando el chip 7490, te comparto la experiencia que realizamos recientemente en la universidad, el circuito que comparto fue realizado en Proteus, Su función es la siguiente:

En un local de distribución de mercancía para almacenes de cadena se tienen tres bodegas en las cuales hay un sensor para indicar que la bodega está llena. Dentro del proceso logístico usted ha sido contratado para que de acuerdo a determinadas condiciones se emitan alertas que faciliten el proceso de distribución y recepción de mercancía. Definamos las bodegas como A, B y C, el sensor como x, por tanto tendremos tres sensores Ax, Bx y Cx. 

Si por lo menos dos o más sensores se activan se debe enviar una señal que enciende un LED, el cual sirve como referencia para el operario y le permite verificar el estado de la mercancía existente para asegurar que se vaya evacuando y la nueva se almacene de forma adecuada. Teniendo en cuenta la anterior condición, diseñe un circuito lógico a base de compuertas permita obtener la señal de alerta. Esta salida debe ser conectada a un contador que cada minuto avance hasta llegar a 60, ya que el operador tiene como máximo 60 minutos para verificar el estado de las alertas, al llegar a 60 debe encender otro LED que indica que debe darse prioridad a la revisión y se debe realizar un reporte indicando la razón por la cual no se había hecho la revisión pertinente.

El circuito cuenta con un control manual para realizar su Reset.

Espero que esta información les sea de ayuda.


----------



## alexander3000 (May 18, 2016)

hola a todos, con que pograma abro este archivo o como hago para abrirlo


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 18, 2016)

Ese archivo con extensión ".DMP" (Dump) lo genera ARES cuando se produce un error y la aplicación se cierra.
No te servirá de nada, porque no contiene información del proyecto, sino de los errores que causaron el cierre de la aplicación.


----------



## alexander3000 (May 26, 2016)

Hola  A todos:
Gracias por ayudar a quienes estamos en inicio en esto de programacion de electronica, de circuitos.
tengo un ejercicio que aun no he podido hacerlo.
 Implementación de al menos 5 secuencias diferentes sobre ocho (8) LEDs controladas en selección por dos pulsadores, uno para seleccionar la secuencia siguiente y otro para seleccionar la secuencia anterior. 
modelado en proteus 7 u 8.


----------



## jesago (Dic 17, 2016)

hola estoy construyendo un reloj digital 12 horas implementando el integrado 74ls90 y necesito saber como hacer para qye llegue a 12 y inicie en 1 

no se como implementar los reset para que inicie en 1 

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## miguelus (Dic 17, 2016)

Buenas noches jesago.

Realizar este tipo de Contador es relativamente sencillo 

Mira este diseño, es completamente funcional, tiene detención de AM/PM y un Pulsador de ajuste, la entrada de cuenta está en el lado Izquierdo.

Recuerda que los contadores 74x90 cuentan por el flanco de bajada de la señal de Reloj.



El "Truco" se base en hacer que cuando los Contadores estén en 13 generar el Reset, los Contadores se ponen a  00,   y seguidamente, al bajar ese pulso, se genera un pulso de cuenta que pondrá los Contadores en 01, la transición de 00 a 01 es tan rápida que no se llega a visualizar el estado 13 ni el 00.

Plantéate hacer el Reloj en formato 24H, todo será mucho más sencillo 

Sal  U2


----------

